# Burgenweg/Blütenweg



## HelmutK (19. September 2004)

Am 18.09.04 bin ich (Ruhrpottler aus Mülheim an der Ruhr) von Darmstadt (Innenstadt) nach Bensheim-Hochstädten gefahren. Als Hilfsmittel hatte ich ein Karte vom Hessischen Landesvermessungsamt, Naturpark Bergstraße-Odenwald Nordwest im Maßstab 1:50000 (gute Karte, wenn man sie denn aus dem Rucksack holt). 

Am Böllenfalltor bin ich in den Wald eingebogen und wollte eigentlich über die Ludwigshöhe und die Marienhöhe (Markierung laut Karte R 1) und dann um Eberstadt herum bis zum Parkplatz Sommergrund fahren, von dort zur Burg Frankenstein hinauf und dann dem Burgenweg folgen. Irgendwie habe ich dann aber die Wegmarkierungen nicht gefunden oder übersehen oder irgendwas anderes gemacht    und bin wohl Richtung Nieder-Ramstadt abgedriftet, von einer Schnellstraße (war wohl die 449) abgeprallt und in einem Wohnviertel am südlichen Rand von Eberstadt gelandet. Immerhin habe ich mich von dort dann doch noch bis zum Parkplatz Sommergrund durchgeschlagen bzw. durchgefragt und tatsächlich auch den Burgenweg gefunden. Danach lief es eigentlich recht gut (der Weg ist gut markiert), wenn man von einem kurzen Stück hinter der Burg Frankenstein absieht (für mich und mein Hardtail etwas zu heftige Felsbrocken, am Anfang des Stücks erwähnten zwei Wanderer etwas von Magnetsteinen?).

Verwirrung kam dann erst wieder in Jugenheim auf, wo ich plötzlich auf einem Parkplatz mit dem tollen Namen Nonnenbrunnen gelandet bin und danach keine Markierungen mehr für den Burgenweg fand. Ich bin dann etwas oberhalb (Richtung Balkhausen) wieder in den Wald eingestiegen und einem Schild Richtung Melibokus gefolgt und hatte die Hoffnung, unterwegs eine Wegweisung zum Alsbacher Schloß zu finden; habe ich dann aber doch nicht. An den Bäumen hingen lediglich rote Schilder mit Bezeichnungen wie Jossa und Darsberg und irgendwann war ich dann statt am Alsbacher Schloß auf dem Melibokus oben: wirklich geile Aussicht  . Last but not least bin ich dann die Straße zum Auerbacher Schloß runtergefahren und schließlich nach insgesamt ca. 36 km (Höhenmeter keine Ahnung) in Hochstädten angekommen.

Nicht nur daß das Wetter an diesem Tag traumhaft war  , auch die Tour war trotz meiner partiellen Orientierungslosigkeit phantastisch. Ich will jetzt nicht fragen, was ich unterwegs evtl. falsch gemacht haben könnte (Der Weg ist das Ziel), sondern wollte einfach mal mitteilen, daß ich von der Bergstraße als Mountainbikerevier begeistert bin. Eine Frage habe ich aber trotzdem: Empfiehlt sich der Blütenweg von Malchen nach Heppenheim für eine Biketour?


----------



## Andreas (20. September 2004)

Hi HelmutK,

der Burgenweg ist nicht immer optimal beschildert. Den Blütenweg finde ich zum Biken nicht so spannend. Probiere es doch mal mit dem Vogesenweg (roter Balken). Der geht vom Muehltal (Nieder Ramstadt) immer südlich paralell zum Burgenweg. Er verläuft aber etwas östlich und geht durchs Felsenmeer.

... und fahre ihn mindestens bis Heppenheim. Du wirst mit einem tollen Ausblick belohnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (20. September 2004)

Vielen Dank für den Tip mit dem Vogesenweg. Ich habe hierzu auch einen Link gefunden www.odenwald-vogesen-weg.de.vu und werde den Weg bei meinem nächsten Besuch an der Bergstraße einmal abfahren und dann in diesem Thread darüber berichten. Danke auch für die Bemerkung über die Ausschilderung des Burgenweg; es lag also doch nicht nur an meiner Orientierungslosigkeit.

Viele Grüße aus dem Ruhrgebiet
Helmut


----------



## Andreas (21. September 2004)

Hallo Helmut,

der Link ist auch nicht schlecht. Zwar ohne Bilder, aber die muss man sich eben selbst machen. 

Vor ein paar Wochen bin ich den Weg vom Muehltal bis Heppenheim gefahren (habe mal eine Hoehenprofil angehaengt). Naechstes Jahr will ich bis Heidelberg fahren.


----------



## rayc (12. Oktober 2004)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Vor ein paar Wochen bin ich den Weg vom Muehltal bis Heppenheim gefahren.
> Naechstes Jahr will ich bis Heidelberg fahren.



Hey Andreas,

letzen Sa sind wir bis Heidelberg gefahren.

Wer Lust kann (auch als Nicht-Mitglied) bei unseren Touren mitfahren -> www.melibokus-biker.de.

@Helmut, 
wir fahren nicht stur nach Wegmarkierung, da würden wir die interessanten Trails links/Rechts liegen lassen. Will doch keiner .

Ciao
ray


----------



## Andreas (14. Oktober 2004)

rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Andreas,
> 
> letzen Sa sind wir bis Heidelberg gefahren.
> 
> ...



Immer diese Schleichwerbung   

Markierte Wege sind in den Gebieten gut, wo man sich nicht auskennt. Sonst brauch mal ein GPS oder muss staendig auf die Karte gucken.
Dieses Jahr wird es nichts mehr mit der Tour, aber naechstes Jahr bestimmt. 

Schoen dass ihr auch nicht registrierte Mitglieder mitnehmt, aber wann und wo etwas geplant ist bekommt man bei Euch ja doch nur als registriertes Mitglied mit.
Das finde ich eigentlich schade. Jedenfalls fuer die Leute die weiter weg wohnen und  nur ab und zu mitfahren wollen.


----------



## limabiker (15. Oktober 2004)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Das finde ich eigentlich schade. Jedenfalls fuer die Leute die weiter weg wohnen und  nur ab und zu mitfahren wollen.



Was steht einer Registrierung entgegen? Verpflichtet doch zu nix.

Wohne auch etwas weiter weg, hab mich registrieren lassen und fahre von Zeit zu Zeit um den Meli mit. Eben, weil ich das Bikerevier dort auch toll finde und es eine Abwechslung zu anderen Odenwald oder Pfälzer Wald Touren ist.


----------



## rayc (16. Oktober 2004)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Immer diese Schleichwerbung


Hallo Andreas,

sorry wenn die "Schleichwerbung" negativ angekommen ist, ich wollte nur auf die Möglichkeit hinweisen mit "Locals" zu Biken.


> Markierte Wege sind in den Gebieten gut, wo man sich nicht auskennt. Sonst brauch mal ein GPS oder muss staendig auf die Karte gucken.


Natürlich sind Markierte Wege sehr hilfreich, keine Frage.


> Schoen dass ihr auch nicht registrierte Mitglieder mitnehmt, aber wann und wo etwas geplant ist bekommt man bei Euch ja doch nur als registriertes Mitglied mit.
> Das finde ich eigentlich schade. Jedenfalls fuer die Leute die weiter weg wohnen und  nur ab und zu mitfahren wollen.


  Habe ich gerade überprüft, Du kannst jederzeit auch als nicht registrierter nachschauen, was an Touren angeboten wird. 
Du musst halt aktiv auf der Webseite nachschauen.
Wenn Du registriert bist, erhälst Du für jede Tour eine Mail und kannst selber Touren anbieten. 

Sooo, nun sind wir aber schön abgedriftet vom eigentlichen Thema des Threads.

Grüsse
ray


----------

